# Robot Sumo, mi diseño y construccion



## Americo (Sep 29, 2016)

Buenas amigos

Antes de empezar comentarles que en mi país se acercan 2 competiciones de Robotica y como fiel participante de robot Zumo de 3kg, pensé construir un nuevo Robot para participar en ambas competiciones.

bueno algunas fotos de mis anteriores diseños, como ven aun son muy feitos pero se esta mejorando aun. 


























*Empezemos que en 3 semanas debo de terminar el robot y concluir este post, ademas de responder consultas si gustan.*


----------



## Americo (Sep 29, 2016)

Si Fogonazo, este es mi diseño cuando lo realizaba en 2d, y tan solo escaneaba las partes (engranajes) para poder "diseñar" el modelo del robot en 2d

Ese engranaje azul iba adherido a la llanta (semitransparente en el diseño)

*PRIMER PASO Construccion del Sumo- COMPRA DE MATERIALES*
- Conseguir materiales: motores, engranajes , baterias, cajas reductoras, sensores, pisc, arduinos, cortex,giroscopios, ets. toda la parte electrica y mecanica que crean que sera necesaria

En mi caso:
_____________________Parte Mecanica
No tengo a disposición cajas reductoras en mi pais, así que me diseñare una propia con engranajes, poleas y correas que encuentre en las chatarrerias, teniendo en mente siempre una reducción de alrededor de *10:1 si el motor que consiga es de un buen tamaño* si el motor es pequeño tendre que realizar mayor reducción.

Plancha metalica de 2mm o + de grosor de tamaño 20cm x 20cm para la base del robot sumo.

Plancha metalica delgada de 0.5m a 2mm de 20x10cm para la pala delantera.

Plastico grueso (6mm a 10mm) para las paredes internas y externas del robot, se lo puede realizar también con metal ganando espacio para mas componentes pero no tengo las suficientes herramientas para trabajar con metal.

Eje de 8mm y eje de 6mm.

2 ruedas (base) con goma o sin goma, las que pueda conseguir en la chatarreria. Si no tiene goma o se quiere aumentar adherencia con otra goma acudiremos a una goma sintetica.

Tornillos, tuercas, pernos, remaches a necesidad. 

_____________________Parte Electrónica (para empezar)
En mi pais no hay tiendas de electrónica que vendan motores DC así que recurriré a alguna chatarreria para comprarme un par de *motores DC de un buen tamaño.*

5 Sensores IR, 3 de largo alcance (1m) y 2 de corto alcance (50cm). 

2 sensores de linea ir. 

1 puente H, con mosfets de alta corriente si el *motor que compramos fuera de un buen tamaño*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2016)

Americo dijo:


> Si Fogonazo, este es mi diseño cuando lo realizaba en 2d, y tan solo escaneaba las partes (engranajes) para poder "diseñar" el modelo del robot en 2d . . . .



¿ Te fijaste que las ruedas giran en distinto sentido (Oposición) ?


----------



## Americo (Oct 1, 2016)

las ruedas no giran en oposición amigo. si observas bien los sentidos que adquieren las ruedas segun el engranaje del medio.

Ya comprados varios componentes, 




el principal es el *motor* consegui uno de un buen tamaño hora de avanzar en el proyecto, al segundo paso que es realizar el diseño mecanico


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 1, 2016)

terrible eso se ve terrible.

ami me toco ver la guerra de robots en mi facultad y mas que emocionantes eran aburridas por que pasaban media hora entratar de hacer funcionar los robots.

clasico se les cae una llantita , se les volo un puente H, se desoldo el cablecito, el micro entro en un bucle infinito por usar delays.

debes mejorar tu hardware.

un tip usa un puente H a relé es mas rudimentario pero mas robusto que un puente H transistorizado.


----------



## Americo (Oct 2, 2016)

mis primeros robots sumo como mencionas les faltaba una y otra cosa para que funcionaran, estos diseños que muestro funcionaron a la primera excepto el primero el que tiene un arduino mega, ya que utilice L298 como puente H, y el consumo fue tan elevado que queme 2 de estos drivers en plena competición.

*SEGUNDO PASO Construccion del Sumo- DISEÑO de mecanismo*
- Realizar el modelado 3D y/o 2D (como se observa en las fotos), para esto utilizare el software Solid Edge ST6 para realizar este diseño sigo 3 pasos en general
paso1: modelar los componentes por separado (todos los comprados: motores, sensores, etc)
paso2: Diseñar una estructura soporte (paredes) esto coniderando metal o plastico utilizado.
paso3: Unir todos los componentes en un unico modelo para ver espacio utilizado principalmente.

aca el motor modelado





aca el modelo que constuire finalmente





Se pueden apreciar las llantas los sensores IR ademas del motor y la caja reductora con polea y engranaje que se realizara


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 2, 2016)

los quemas por que los usas mal

es que nadie usa la ley de ohm.

no le vas a meter un voltaje cualquiera a un motor , no usa ley de ohm.


----------



## Americo (Oct 3, 2016)

mucha razon amigo.. les recomiendo siempre observar la corriente de arranque, y si es motor comprado de una chatarreria como lo hago) siempre medir las corrientes pico, ya que tienes que considerar que habra cambios bruscos de direccion y esto trae consigo picos de corriente.


----------



## Americo (Oct 8, 2016)

*TERCER PASO Construcción del Sumo *
- Teniendo ya el robot zumo modelado, ahora es el paso mas sencillo pero a la vez moroso. construir la estructura, tenemos que utilizar todos los componentes ya comprados con anterioridad e ir ensamblandolo. Siempre y digo siempre faltaran un tornillo un eje u otra cosa, pero eso es comun ya que no tenemos un taller mecánico completo (algunos pocos si).
del modelo 3d se sacara las medidas y se empezara a construir


----------



## Americo (Oct 13, 2016)

la pieza mas importante sera "el piso" de nuestro robot, ya que ahí se ejercera mayor fuerza ya que soportara el choque ademas del peso mismo del robot, por esta razón lo realizo con una plancha gruesa de metal, otro punto importante (que también tiene que soportar mucho) son las paredes interiores, estas debiera hacerlo también de metal grueso, lamentablemente no tengo las herramientas como para hacer cortes precisos y perforaciones simétricas (solo tengo un taladro nomas), por esta razón yo utilizo plástico (del grueso), previniendo el equivocarme en alguna perforación o algún mal corte, pudiendo corregirse en plástico fácilmente.

modelo 3d del piso con medidas





plancha cortada y perforada





modelo 3d de piezas fundamendales





Lo realizado





una vez se tenga las piezas fundamentales del robot se coloca los ejes, se ensabla los engranajes, y se ponen piezas de acuerdo a nuestro modelo 3d





se ensambla pieza a pieza con calma, ya que los engranajes y poleas deben calzar perfectamente




















aun falta las ruedas y cortar un eje que es muy largo (el del engranaje intermedio), luego las paredes exteriores y otras superficies que ya las tengo realizadas para ensablarlas posterior a que esta parte de componentes fundamentales este concluido


----------



## Americo (Oct 16, 2016)

Como les mencionaba, falle al momento de la perforación del plástico en 1 mm aproximadamente, esto ocasionaba que la correa de un lado del motor este muy tirante(muy tensada) y del otro lado el piñon del engranaje no calzaba con el engranaje de la rueda(neumatico) por estar alejada 1mm aproximadamente, razón por la cual tuve que ampliar los orificios del eje del engranaje y sellarlo con Poxilina (ver imagen). 






De esta manera se consiguio que los engranajes calzen perfectamente ademas que las correas no esten  muy tensadas, la reduccion que utilizo es de:

FACTOR DE REDUCCION de las poleas con correa 3,9:1
FACTOR DE RECUCCION del piños y la rueda con engranaje 2,18:1 

teniendo un factor de reducción total de *8.5:1*
los neumáticos que utilizo son de diámetro de* 3,9 cm*
el motor tiene una velocidad a 24v de 5500rpm considerando la reducción los neumáticos tendrán una velocidad de *647rpm* aproximadamente.
En un calculo rápido se aprecia que el sumo recorrera 130cm en un segundo, Ademas que tendra una fuerza de empuje de alrededor de 3.2kg por neumatico, no considerando la maxima carga posible que recien la probare en pruebas futuras

De aca en adelante sera neesario el ir pesando el robot para no superar los 3Kg, hasta este instante el robot zumo pesa 1449 g





si observan hay una linea en la pala, esta linea es hasta donde tengo para hacer la cuchilla y desbastar, para esto debo de prestarme una amoladora de algun amigo y/o pariente para realizar esta cuchilla


----------



## Americo (Oct 18, 2016)

listo esta la estructura, aun falta "Tunearla"  (pintura, planta frontal, pared superior, desbaste de algunos pernos, etc) pero lo hare cerca al final ahora es momento de empezar a realizar la parte electronica ya  que me estoy quedando sin tiempo, en la foto se aprecia que ya estoy colocando sensores IR al robot, ademas del peso actual de 1685g.


----------



## Americo (Oct 19, 2016)

no me resistí, y termine lijando las superficies y pintando el sumo, ahora si es la hora de la parte electrónica con mas gusto.

al final le daré una ultima retocada de pìntura


----------



## Americo (Nov 18, 2016)

Disculpen, el trabajo no me dejo seguir publicando.
pero bueno, acá continuando la construcción del robot sumo, con la parte mas grata para muchos, la parte electronica!!!.

*CUARTO PASO diseño de la parte Electrónica *
- Teniendo ya el robot zumo  toda la parte mecánica y colocados algunos de los sensores importantes que se utilizaran, procedemos al diseño electrónico. Esta parte es al agrado de cada quien y de la disponibilidad de los materiales que tengamos en nuestro taller, por mi parte yo utilizare:
4 sensores de distancia IR sharp (para detectar al oponente)
2 sensores de linea completos (2 pares de emisor y receptor)
1 giroscopio y/o brujula (aun no me decido)
1 puente H con transistores Mosfet (de por lo menos 10A por cada motor)
2 reles (para el control de baterias, encendido o lo que vea que hace falta)
1 receptor IR  (para encender y apagar el sumo con un control de TV)
1 switch (siempre necesario un elemento "fisico" si fallasen los reles y/o el control)
2 modulos de comparadores de voltaje (lm311 o similar)
1 regulador de voltaje de 5v (7805)
1 bateria de 9v
2 baterias de 12v (ya que los motores que consegui son de 24v)
1 arduino nano (para la etapa de control)

y empezemos  acá el diagrama que utilizare


----------



## Americo (Nov 19, 2016)

empezemos con los sensores IR.

Primero observemos la señal de salida del sharp, se puede realizar la lectura analoga directamente con el controlador(arduino), o se puede adaptar esta señal para obtener una señal digital utilizando un comparador. yo me decidí por la segunda opción (la del comparador) que es mas costosa por mayor cantidad de componentes utilizados, pero mas segura desde mi perspectiva.

Segundo se utilizara el diseño observado en la imagen adjunta. con la única diferencia que se utilizaran 2 comparadores cuadruples, como el lm339  observados en el diagrama del post anterior.
Estos 2 módulos de comparación (cuadruples) serán utilizados de la siguiente manera: 2 Amp.Op. para el par de sensores de linea, y 4 amp.op. para los sensores sharp. utilizando 6 comparadores de los 8 disponibles. 2 comparadores  estarán libres por si alguno fallare o previniendo alguna contingencia, o talvez si se quisiera colocar un sensor de linea en la parte posterior del robot sumo.

la ventaja de utilizar el circuito mostrado en el adjunto es que se puede "regular" con una resistencia variable la sensibilidad del sensor ademas de poder observar en un led de salida la señal digital, esto servirá para calibrar los sensores cuando sea la competencia(dependiendo del nivel de luz, esta calibración variara). Estando 100% seguros de que los sensores funcionan o si fuera el caso descartar algun sensore si no funcionare como queremos , confiando en nuestros sensores que es la parte mas importante de este tipo de robots.


----------



## CMORENOG (May 24, 2020)

*H*ola*,* buenas noches*.
¿D*e casualidad saben c*ó*mo agregar sensores y motores al robot de *s*umo de proteus*?
P*or m*á*s que busco no encuentro información*.
C*ualquiera que sepa*,* agradezco su ayuda*.

A*djunto una captura de lo que me refiero.


----------

